# Ruby the Poodle went to the beach



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My Auntie and Uncle are visiting with their Poodle, Ruby. At home, she lives so far away from the beach. So when she was visiting here, she went a lot!


Ruby at Balnakeil Beach by Niseag, on Flickr


Ruby at Balnakeil Beach by Niseag, on Flickr


Ruby at Balnakeil Beach by Niseag, on Flickr


Ruby at Balnakeil Beach by Niseag, on Flickr


Ruby at Balnakeil Beach by Niseag, on Flickr


Ruby at Balnakeil Beach by Niseag, on Flickr


Ruby at Balnakeil Beach by Niseag, on Flickr


Ruby at Balnakeil Beach by Niseag, on Flickr


Ruby at Balnakeil Beach by Niseag, on Flickr


Ruby at Balnakeil Beach by Niseag, on Flickr


053 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


056 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


057 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

Walking behind her Daddy

084 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

The sea sneaked up on her

091 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


099 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


101 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


108 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


115 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


123 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


136 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


142 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


144 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


163 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


177 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


Ruby by Niseag, on Flickr


Ruby in the car by Niseag, on Flickr


081 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

There's beach ones too actually...

Balnakeil Beach by Niseag, on Flickr


157 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


151 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


146 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


148 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


135 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


127 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


107 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


074 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


082 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


Balnakeil Beach by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely pics : ) looks like she loved beach : )


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

ruby's gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: looks like she enjoyed her trip to the beach


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow stunning pics  looks like she had some fun there


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Ruby looks like she's having a ball. Doggie paradise ...


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like Ruby is having a great time. What a beautiful girl Ruby is. Glad to see she hasn't got a stupid haircut. (Sorry if I have offended anybody by that remark)


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> Looks like Ruby is having a great time. What a beautiful girl Ruby is. Glad to see she hasn't got a stupid haircut. (Sorry if I have offended anybody by that remark)


I have a stupid haircut....:angry:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Cromford said:


> I have a stupid haircut....:angry:


Sorry, I just don't like Poodles or any dogs for that matter with a stupid hair cut


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> Sorry, I just don't like Poodles or any dogs for that matter with a stupid hair cut


I'll tell my barber it's OK because I'm not a poodle....


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

PetloverJo said:


> Looks like Ruby is having a great time. What a beautiful girl Ruby is. Glad to see she hasn't got a stupid haircut. (Sorry if I have offended anybody by that remark)


The hear that a lot actually! It just depends on each person. They do take her to the groomer every 8 weeks, but they don't 'over Poodle' here. She has a pom pom on the end of her tail as her tail broke when she was younger and its L shaped :laugh: So they have a Pompom put on to hide it.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Such gorgeous photos of Ruby.


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

Great pics, I wish I can take pictures like that. Ruby is definitely having a good time on the beach.


----------



## Doodler (May 20, 2012)

Brilliant! Ruby gets my vote as the best looking dog so far,so pleased you didnt go for the Hollywood Poodle look!

Stunning location too.

eddie


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Cromford said:


> I'll tell my barber it's OK because I'm not a poodle....


In that case..if it looks like a poodle...It's a mullet!:hand:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I think your Aunt and Uncle need to move to the beach!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow what a little stunner! :001_wub: xx

She is absolutely gorgeous and a proper little poser with it! Looks like she had a fantastic time, bless her!  xx

Lovely pics!!


----------

